# Nova scotia barter?



## Hearts & Hands Homestead (Mar 30, 2020)

Anyone in NS looking for something, or to trade anything away?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Is barter taxable income in Canada?


----------



## Hearts & Hands Homestead (Mar 30, 2020)

Couldn't tell you. I've never bartered anything big like a 4 wheeler, vehicle tractor etc.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Not sure, but it is here in the States


----------

